# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Muke sa prabakom

## ivana_014_

Pozdrav,

Već sam luda i ne znam više što da radim. Mog muža je odgojila njegova baka i više osjeća odgovornost prema njoj nego prema svojoj mami. Ta žena je tako grozna i manipulativna da ju je i vlastita kćer i unuka maknula od sebe. Otisla je u mirovinu sa 50 kako bi ona mogla odgajat mog muža i njegovu sestru, jer muževa mama je morala radit, a otac mu je bio u africi. Ako nešto nije po njenom toliko drami da je to užas. 

 I sad mi kvari djete. 

Imam klinca od 3 godine. I od kad se rodio žena me se pokušala rješiti. Meni doslovno nije dala blizu djetetu kad bi ga ostavili da odemo u trgovinu ili slično, a muž ga nije htio voditi s nama jer je ipak bio beba.  Čistila sam joj i kuhala, a žena me konstantno vrijeđala. Kad sam rekla da se selimo kod mojih (jer mi je rekla u ponoć da pokupim stvari i odem s bebom, a muž mora ostat), doslovno je pokušala mog oca posvađat sa mnom lažima da ga ja mrzim i pljujem po njemu itd. 
No i dalje svaki vikend idemo kod nje jer moj muž radi isto što i njegova majka i ide linijom manjeg otpora. Njemu je krivo jer treba netko o njima brinuti. I pradjed je isto živ ali on protiv nje ne smije slovo progovorit ali je inace stvarno drag i voli mog sina. 

Svaki put kad idemo doma žena nagovara mog sina da ostane tamo spavat. I naravno rasplače ga svaki put jer bi on rado ostao s pradjedom spavat. Ja sam joj nekoliko puta rekla da to prestane raditi jer neće tamo spavat i da ga ne želim stalno u autu smirivati jer se od plakanja ispovraća,  no ona i dalje to napravi svaki put. Ali svaki. A sad imamo i malu bebu koja se uznemiri kad braco plače pa imam dvostruki problem. 

Svaki put kad mu kažem da ne radi nešto, (tipa pljuje na nekog), ona mu to dopusti i još i ona to s njim ode raditi i onda kasnije govori kako mi je djete neodgojeno i bezobrazno. 
Ljuta sam(blago rečeno) i na rubu sam da ju zveknem ili jednostavno kažem mužu da im ne dam više da vide klince. Ne mogu više ovako. Ne znam što da radim. 
Muževi roditelji su se zbog nje rastali jer ona je morala kontrolirat svaki dio njihovog života iako je svatko živio u svom stanu(ista kuća). Stalno im je ulazila u stan, kopala po ormarima, kontrolirala kad idu u dućan, kad idu van i s kim, tko im dolazi u goste, piju li slučajno(kod njih nitko ne smije pit alkohol jer će automatski postat alkoholičar). Znači žena je skroz luda.

Ima li itko kakav savjet???
 Rekla sam mužu da neću voditi djecu tamo jer žena namjerno radi sve suprotno od onog što kažem djetetu da ne može, a on mi je rekao da se ja inatim njoj. On problem uopće ne vidi. 
Bojim se da ja i muž na kraju ne završimo jednako jer unatoč 50km udaljenosti ona i dalje upropaštava naš odnos. 

Žao mi je zbog podužeg posta. Ali zbilja više ne znam kako da se postavim. Svaki savjet je dobrodošao.

----------


## Angie75

I tvoj muž stvarno ne uviđa problem?

----------


## čokolada

50km? što te tjera tamo?

----------


## n.grace

> 50km? što te tjera tamo?


X
prorijedi odlaske. ili neka muž ide sam.

----------


## chris blue

Ti uopce nemas problem s njom. Ti imas problem sa svojim suprugom. Tu je zariste.

----------


## silkica

> Ti uopce nemas problem s njom. Ti imas problem sa svojim suprugom. Tu je zariste.


Baš tako.

----------


## ivana_014_

Ne. On kaže da sam ja ista kao ona jer joj se inatim. Inače nemam problema s ljudima i uvijek idem drugima na ruku jer mi je žao ljudi al eto ja ispadam govno.

----------


## ivana_014_

Krivnja jer smo otišli od njih, a oni su stari.  Oboje sve mogu sami i u stanju su napravit sami. 7 godina smo zajedno i baba je sve sama radila tek kad smo se oženili je počela sa onim, ja sam stara i ne mogu ništa. Dotad je sve mogla. Mi smo htjeli na stan ali je ona rekla da se doselimo njima jer je ķuća prazna. I mi jesmo. I isto smo tako se i odselili. Ali i dalje smo stalno tamo. Mužu se ne ide ali i njega jebe krivnja.

----------


## Riri92

Muž vjerojatno ne vidi problem jer stavlja krivnju iznad problema. Ali ne vidim zašto ti moraš ići tamo ako on ide? Očito te to muči i mislim da ne bi trebala to samoj sebi raditi. On osjeća neku obavezu prema njoj/njima i razumijem tu situaciju ali to onda može i sam obaviti, a ti se nećeš nervirati.  :Smile:

----------


## pulinka

> Ti uopce nemas problem s njom. Ti imas problem sa svojim suprugom. Tu je zariste.


X

Nema tu dobrog rešenja, samo manje lošeg. 
Proredi odlaske, nađi zgodan izgovor, npr. vrlo je rizično da starije i nemoćne osobe dobiju neki od dečjih vrtićkih virusa, ne želiš ti da se osećaš odgovorna za prabakino osetljivo zdravlje itd, itd. 
Takvim prabakama je sasvim dovoljno da vide praunuke jednom mesečno, a za taj jedan dan sasvim sigurno neće uspeti da ti "pokvari" dete.
Muž neka ide kad god misli da treba, ali sam. 

Sa druge strane, ako su odnosi već takvi, velik je plus što ste se uopšte odselili.

----------


## ivana_014_

> X
> 
> Nema tu dobrog rešenja, samo manje lošeg. 
> Proredi odlaske, nađi zgodan izgovor, npr. vrlo je rizično da starije i nemoćne osobe dobiju neki od dečjih vrtićkih virusa, ne želiš ti da se osećaš odgovorna za prabakino osetljivo zdravlje itd, itd. 
> Takvim prabakama je sasvim dovoljno da vide praunuke jednom mesečno, a za taj jedan dan sasvim sigurno neće uspeti da ti "pokvari" dete.
> Muž neka ide kad god misli da treba, ali sam. 
> 
> Sa druge strane, ako su odnosi već takvi, velik je plus što ste se uopšte odselili.


Stvar je u tome što oni zahtjevaju vidjet klince. A same ih ne puštam. Bebač ima dva mjeseca i dojim ga, a stariji ima mučnine u autu pa mora netko biti s njim iza. 
Znači ako oni idu moram i ja. A on im ne želi uskratit viđanje djece. Oni su oboje medicinski djelatnici. I njih ne brinu bolesti. Znači stvarno nemam izgovora.

----------


## marta

Znaci da moras ici pa se pomiri s tim. Prabaka se nece promijeniti.

----------


## Argente

Koliko bakica ima godina?

----------


## marta

Da bakica  :Laughing:

----------


## čokolada

Prabakutaner!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

mora da je u rodu s jednom tetkom  :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

Meni je tetka cijeli dan u glavi.

----------


## čokolada

Sad će skoro ljeto, možda ne dođe ove godine.

----------


## spajalica

Ona za koju se podomacivala hrana iz restorana vise ne dolazi.
Za ovu koja voli ljetovati u tudjoj kuci ne znam.

----------


## ivana_014_

> Koliko bakica ima godina?


75.

----------


## čokolada

Nema pomoći, Ivana. Ko ni sa svekrvama. Ili trpiš pa dobiješ čir na želucu, ili o'ladiš i začepiš uši, ili spakiraš djecu da ih muž sam vozi, ili mu daš ultimatum ilijailiona s mogućnošću da izabere nju. On živi višedesetljetnu emocionalnu ucjenu, nije u stanju razumno razmišljati, nećeš ga promijeniti.

----------


## ivana_014_

> Nema pomoći, Ivana. Ko ni sa svekrvama. Ili trpiš pa dobiješ čir na želucu, ili o'ladiš i začepiš uši, ili spakiraš djecu da ih muž sam vozi, ili mu daš ultimatum ilijailiona s mogućnošću da izabere nju. On živi višedesetljetnu emocionalnu ucjenu, nije u stanju razumno razmišljati, nećeš ga promijeniti.


Da je svekrva poslala bi je u *****. Da nije dede bez problema bi i nju odjebala. Al sad ispada da i njega kažnjavam zbog nje.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Nemoj više ići. Jednostavno nemoj. Napisat ću opet. Nemoj više ići. Djeca su dovoljno mala da ih ne moraš poslati.
Idi par puta godišnje. Pozovi njih sebi par puta godišnje.
Ako im on hoće ići pomagati, neka ide sam. Ako želi svaki vikend ići, neka ide. Dosadit će i njemu. A možda ponekad poželi provesti vikend i drugačije.

Moja svekrva živi 8 minuta pjesice od nas. Iz slicnih razloga ja sam kod nje u kući zadnji put bila prije cca 3-4 godine. Godine. Ne mogu se ni sjetiti više kad. MM ide k njoj 4 do 6 puta tjedno, na pola sata do 3 sata. Kad neko dijete poželi ići s njim povest će ga (5 i 8 godina). Kod nas je uvijek dobrodošla, ali i ona dolazi k nama 1 do 2 x godišnje. 

Eto. Može se i tako. 
Prestani ići k njoj. Točka.

----------


## silkica

Kada sam jednom mužu rekla da ću se početi ponašati kao i oni (njegovi),rekao je da se time spuštam na njihov nivo.A koji je to njihov nivo?,pitam ga ja.On se zableno u mene,jer nije htjeo da izgovori  :Smile: .A time mi je sve rekao,a i njemu je stiglo do glave.
Trebalo je vremena da to dođe na svoje.
Sada sebe stavim na 1. mjesto.A s njegove strane nema zamjerki,a prije je bilo.

----------


## pulinka

> Stvar je u tome što oni zahtjevaju vidjet klince. A same ih ne puštam. Bebač ima dva mjeseca i dojim ga, a stariji ima mučnine u autu pa mora netko biti s njim iza. 
> Znači ako oni idu moram i ja. A on im ne želi uskratit viđanje djece. Oni su oboje medicinski djelatnici. I njih ne brinu bolesti. Znači stvarno nemam izgovora.


Prvo, ako su medicinski radnici onda moraju znati da imunitet ljudi od 65, a naročito 75+ godina nije ni blizu imunitetu mlađih ljudi. To je činjenica, bez obzira šta oni misle. Ja sam volela svoje bake, ali nisam vodila svoju bolesnu decu kod njih. Obe su imale 80+ godina i nisam htela da se grizem hoće li umreti od neke komplikacije gripe i ostalih vrtićkih virusa. 
Drugo, zašto TM misli da je prabaka dece, osoba od 75 godina, kompetentnija da odlučuje o njegovoj deci nego mlada osoba koju je sam birao i koja je majka te dece?
Beba od 2meseca je stvarno isuviše mala da bi se vozikala 50km tamo amo po želji prabake a na uzrujavanje majke bebe, to svakako bebi nimalo ne koristi, jednako kao što ni trogodišnjaku ne koristi da često boravi sa osobom koja mu narušava odnose među roditeljima. 
Ne znam kako ovo bolje da upakujem u taktičnije pitanje, ali da li TM shvata da dopušta sebi da stavi kaprice svoje bake ispred dobrobiti svoje dece?

----------


## Angie75

A i starije dijete koje ima mučnine da stalno mora biti u autu  :Undecided:  ?

----------


## ivana_014_

> Prvo, ako su medicinski radnici onda moraju znati da imunitet ljudi od 65, a naročito 75+ godina nije ni blizu imunitetu mlađih ljudi. To je činjenica, bez obzira šta oni misle. Ja sam volela svoje bake, ali nisam vodila svoju bolesnu decu kod njih. Obe su imale 80+ godina i nisam htela da se grizem hoće li umreti od neke komplikacije gripe i ostalih vrtićkih virusa. 
> Drugo, zašto TM misli da je prabaka dece, osoba od 75 godina, kompetentnija da odlučuje o njegovoj deci nego mlada osoba koju je sam birao i koja je majka te dece?
> Beba od 2meseca je stvarno isuviše mala da bi se vozikala 50km tamo amo po želji prabake a na uzrujavanje majke bebe, to svakako bebi nimalo ne koristi, jednako kao što ni trogodišnjaku ne koristi da često boravi sa osobom koja mu narušava odnose među roditeljima. 
> Ne znam kako ovo bolje da upakujem u taktičnije pitanje, ali da li TM shvata da dopušta sebi da stavi kaprice svoje bake ispred dobrobiti svoje dece?


Znaju oni svašta ali oni po svome rade. Kad su bolesni neće ni reći da su bolesni nego kad se pojavimo to saznamo. A to nam je do prije 6 mjeseci bio veliki problem jer je stariji zbog krajnika stano dobivao upalu pluća i stalno je bio na infuzijama i antibioticina na zaraznoj. Ali i tad je muž inzistirao da se vozamo njima. Rekla sam mu da se može odselit ako hoće ali od sada nadalje će oni vidjet klince dva puta godišnje. Božić i Uskrs. 
Ako je njemu do nje može joj se slodobno odselit. Ionako mu je rekla da ako se odseli neće dobiti kuću, ona će ju u grob sa sobom

----------


## Vrijeska

Teška situacija.
 Osobama koje nisu doživjele takvo nešto, niti imaju priliku živjeti s nekim takvim (suprug, obitelj) sa strane je lako reći - pa zašto ideš? nemoj ići! - i sl. 

Ja sam shvatila da direktnom svađom i ucjenama ne ide.
U nekim situacijama, za "više" ciljeve, vrijedi malo i lagati.


Npr. jako te boli glava; dijete ima laganu temperaturu; pošalješ ga sa starijim djetetom, a ti s mlađim ostaneš doma - ako mu se ispovraća, nek čisti i nek smiruje situaciju; dogovori termin kod zubara/liječnika i sl.

----------


## Evelina

> Ne. On kaže da sam ja ista kao ona jer joj se inatim. Inače nemam problema s ljudima i uvijek idem drugima na ruku jer mi je žao ljudi al eto ja ispadam govno.


Reci mu da će vaš brak završiti isto kao brak njegovih roditelja, ako nastavite ovako, pa nek odabere jel mu je do babinih finesa baš toliko stalo.
Aha, ja bih mu još rekla da si priveže par.
I sebi bih to rekla.
I ne bih tamo išla ni mrtva, s djetetom još manje.
Ovakve babe imaju rok trajanja do 99., zagorčavat će ti život još 25 godina, tu me reži.

----------


## Vrijeska

> nek odabere jel mu je do babinih finesa baš toliko stalo.



kao što je pokretačica teme rekla - muž ne vidi problem

dakle, s ovakvim pristupom na silu, samo se izaziva veća svađa i netrpeljivost među supružnicima 

ja sam za varijantu polakog prorjeđivanja viđanja
i možda da pokretačica shvati da neće baba imati baš toliki utjecaj na dijete, jer nije svaki dan s njima
a ako mali hoće prespavati, pa nek prespava jednom; možda će shvatiti da mu nije zanimljivo pa sljedeći put neće plakati pri odlasku
a i baba će shvatiti da više nije u snazi brinuti se o tako malom djetetu

----------


## Evelina

Pa ako mu se zorno objasni čemu to vodi, možda će vidjeti problem.
Ako ne, onda ne vidim čemu uopće zajedništvo koje to nije.
Tada drugi problemi izviruju, baba je tad stvarno najmanji problem.

----------


## summer

da, ti se moras snaznije postaviti
kao majka te djece ja ne bih dozvolila da netko raspolaze mojim i njihovim vremenom protiv moje volje
a to moras rijesiti i dogovoriti s muzem
prabaka ce onda postati nebitna

----------


## Argente

> 75.


Jao, tek! A ništa, onda ćeš morat trpit do daljnjega  :lool: 
Ona je samo teoretski prabakutaner, u praksi je to dobrodržeća svekrva.
Ja bih probala ovako kao Bubilo.

----------


## Lili75

ja bih ovako kao *Vrijeska*, postupno navikavanje na sve rijeđe susrete.

----------


## čokolada

Zaredom 2-3 poštena povraćanja po zadnjem sicu auta. Po mogućnosti obrok s jogurtom ili pomadorama prije putovanja.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Jogurt + naranče + smoki = uspjeh zagarantiran  :Grin: .

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

dobar mi tek  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelena.O

A kaj on radi kad ide k njoj da joj pomogne,možda je to ipak neka konstruktivno radnja stoga je,slaganje drva.....

----------


## jelena.O

Moji veliki obavezno jedu jogurt ako je duži put,kaj on nekaj smeta,ok ne jedu smoki

----------


## silkica

Moje nikako ne podnose mliječno prije puta.
Jelena,možda tvoji nemaju problema sa mučninama.

----------


## ivana_014_

> A kaj on radi kad ide k njoj da joj pomogne,možda je to ipak neka konstruktivno radnja stoga je,slaganje drva.....


Ne radi nista. Sjedi. Ruča. Pije kavu. Ponekad treba odnijet nešto na tavan ili tako neku sitnicu. Ide da ih vidi. Jer oni inače zovu svaki dan nekoliko puta. Čak ga i na poslu zovu. Da se njih pita čitave bi dane proveli na telefonu.

----------


## jelena.O

pa ako stvarno ništ ne radi onda prorjedite, morate i tvojima otići, ili klinac ima rođendan u društvu, pa kupanje......
a njegovi starci ga ne zovu?

----------


## sirius

> Ne radi nista. Sjedi. Ruča. Pije kavu. Ponekad treba odnijet nešto na tavan ili tako neku sitnicu. Ide da ih vidi. Jer oni inače zovu svaki dan nekoliko puta. Čak ga i na poslu zovu. Da se njih pita čitave bi dane proveli na telefonu.


Baka tvog muza svog unuka zove nekoliko puta dnevno?! Svaki dan? Tiruriru

----------


## Argente

> Baka tvog muza svog unuka zove nekoliko puta dnevno?! Svaki dan? Tiruriru


To je mama-baka. Maka.

----------


## MalaRiba

As in, malo san maka  :Grin:

----------


## pulinka

A unuku je sve to sasvim normalno. A ni unukova žena nije potpuno sagledala konsenvence dok je bilo vreme. Huh.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ako ste iz Zagreba i dijete ide u vrtić, uskoro ćete svaki vikend imati dječji rođendan u igraonici  :Grin: . 

Ta maka je zbilja ono... mislim i moja je sveki takva, zove MM-a između 5 i 65 puta na dan... ako zaboravi mobitel, kad se vrati ima 14 propuštenih poziva od nje... ajde, da budem iskrena nekad prođe i 24 sata da ne nazove  :Grin: . Al blizu smo, pa ovaj moj kad ju ne može smiriti preko telefona ode tamo... nekad na 27 sekundi, nekad na 27 minuta, nekad na 3 sata... ovisi o potrebama - psihičkim potrebama. Rijetko joj nešto fizički pomaze. Uglavnom, realno ovu moju djeca ni ne zanimaju. I kad ih vidi zanimaju je oko 7 i pol minuta, nakon toga su joj naporni. Nju zanima da ima kontrolu da netko skače na njezine izmišljotine. 

Ivana... samo ti njemu lijepo reci da si se dogovorila za vikend s frendicama i djecom negdje nešto... i tako, svaki vikend nešto. I onda mu lijepo i reci da nećeš vise ići.

----------


## jelena.O

Zašto ne bi išla,ali ne mora to bit svaki vikend
Jednom dva put mjesečno sasvim ok

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

2x mjesečno kod takve vještice? I 2x godišnje je previše. Pardon maj frenč.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ivana, prema mojem iskustvu, to se neće smanjivati... jednom sam (prije 8 godina) proplakala cijeli jedan roštilj... prvo dijete je bilo staro 3-4 mjeseca i moja šira obitelj (starci, buraz i šogorica, tete, sestrične...) su organizirali roštilj na Jarunu da se družimo. Zvali smo i sveki, ali ona je čangrizavi stari babac i ne znaš nikad hoće li ju uvrijediti što ju zoveš ili što ju ne zoveš... neće ona. Ok. Prije nego krenemo 20 km na drugi kraj grada, MM ode nakratko do nje da riješi koju mušicu. Čim smo stigli i zamirišali ćevapi, eto nje sjela na mobitel... frka, panika, sto zivotnih problema... moj se vratio. On propustio roštilj, ja proplakala roštilj... 8 godina kasnije nit bi trepnula, nit bi suzu pustila... on, ovisno o procjeni, nekad odleti, nekad kaže “nismo u gradu” i ugasi mobitel. Ne možeš brate to... uostalom i ovo dijete od 8 godina to kuži i zna mu prigovoriti ako je nešto očekivao od tate s “opet ideš k njoj?!”. Ja se pravim blesava i fina, pa kao “ona mu je mama, tvoja baka, stara je, treba pomoć, brzo će se vratiti”, al mali mu bez pardona spusti “a kad ćeš mi napumpat gumu”.... pa se eto prioriteti mijenjaju.

Djeca rastu, doći će vam dječji rođendani, gdje su druženja s prijateljima? Ako krenu na neku aktivnost, treninzi preko vikenda, škola = lektira, učenje, zadaće, projekti... zaboravite babu na toj razini učestalosti.

----------


## ivana_014_

> Ivana, prema mojem iskustvu, to se neće smanjivati... jednom sam (prije 8 godina) proplakala cijeli jedan roštilj... prvo dijete je bilo staro 3-4 mjeseca i moja šira obitelj (starci, buraz i šogorica, tete, sestrične...) su organizirali roštilj na Jarunu da se družimo. Zvali smo i sveki, ali ona je čangrizavi stari babac i ne znaš nikad hoće li ju uvrijediti što ju zoveš ili što ju ne zoveš... neće ona. Ok. Prije nego krenemo 20 km na drugi kraj grada, MM ode nakratko do nje da riješi koju mušicu. Čim smo stigli i zamirišali ćevapi, eto nje sjela na mobitel... frka, panika, sto zivotnih problema... moj se vratio. On propustio roštilj, ja proplakala roštilj... 8 godina kasnije nit bi trepnula, nit bi suzu pustila... on, ovisno o procjeni, nekad odleti, nekad kaže “nismo u gradu” i ugasi mobitel. Ne možeš brate to... uostalom i ovo dijete od 8 godina to kuži i zna mu prigovoriti ako je nešto očekivao od tate s “opet ideš k njoj?!”. Ja se pravim blesava i fina, pa kao “ona mu je mama, tvoja baka, stara je, treba pomoć, brzo će se vratiti”, al mali mu bez pardona spusti “a kad ćeš mi napumpat gumu”.... pa se eto prioriteti mijenjaju.
> 
> Djeca rastu, doći će vam dječji rođendani, gdje su druženja s prijateljima? Ako krenu na neku aktivnost, treninzi preko vikenda, škola = lektira, učenje, zadaće, projekti... zaboravite babu na toj razini učestalosti.


Koliko sam se ja isplakala zbog te žene. Nikad neću zaboraviti kad je na našoj svadbi kad su došli po mene rekla "Nek izađe odmah van ili mi idemo doma". Moji su se malo htjeli igrat. Tako je bilo i dogovoreno. Al ne ona opet po svom. Nije nam dala ni da se ženimo u početku. Uporno je vikala mom mužu da se ne može sa mnom ženiti (jer je zbog mene joj počeo nekad odgovarat kad bi htjela ili tražila gluposti).  Ti ljudi imaju ogromnu kuću koja im je doslovno muzej. Oni žive dolje u stanu a gore im zjapi prazno jer je natjerala unuku da se iseli jer je ona htjela sušilicu, a oni ne daju da se išta u kući mjenja. Nismo smjeli vjenčanu sliku na zid stavit. To je prvo skinula sa zida kad smo se odselili.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Makni se od toga najbolje sto znaš i umiješ. I ja sam puno plakala do jednom.
Osim toga, po opisu žena možda ima i neku dijagnozu. Predstavi to sebi tako, ona si ne može pomoći, ali ti to ne moraš trpiti, prekriži ju u svojoj svakodnevici. On ako hoće neka ide, ti ne ideš. 

A gdje je u svemu tome njegova mama?

----------


## spajalica

Ivana postivanje se stjece, a ne dobija jer je neko vezan uz nekog.
Koliko shvacam ti nemas vise ni malo postivanja prema takvoj osobi.
Nemoj se ni tjerati ici. Ja mogu cak i shvatiti tvog muza da on ima neki odnos, koji je meni neshvatljiv iz ovih postova. Ali to ne znaci da ga takvog moras imati i ti.

To sto neces ici, niti djecu voditi cesto nece promijenti nista u vasem odnosu. kad si se trudila nisi daleko stigla, pa cemu onda trositi i sebe i svoje vrijeme na osobu koja unosi samo nemir.

S muzem moras otvoreno razgovarati. Nabrojati mu sve sta te smeta. ali to moras napraviti u trenu kad si smirena, u trenu kad to nece izgledati kao neka tvoja reakcija na nesto.
Sretno.

----------


## ivana_014_

> Makni se od toga najbolje sto znaš i umiješ. I ja sam puno plakala do jednom.
> Osim toga, po opisu žena možda ima i neku dijagnozu. Predstavi to sebi tako, ona si ne može pomoći, ali ti to ne moraš trpiti, prekriži ju u svojoj svakodnevici. On ako hoće neka ide, ti ne ideš. 
> 
> A gdje je u svemu tome njegova mama?


Njegova mama je do prije 4 godine živjela sa njima. Ali kad smo se mi odlučili vjenčati odlučila je napokon i ona njima reći da se seli. Našla si je dečka i htjela je na stan s njim a oni su nju pitali, a šta će s djecom, zar će ih ostavit same. (Oboje su radili i imali su 22 i 24 godine.) Žena kad je išla prespavat kod dečka morala je tražit dozvolu. Ima 50 godina i morala je pitat za dozvolu.
Ona je s našim dečkićima super. Idu spavat kod nje i sve. Mali ju obožava. Rekla je da se maknemo od prabake što dalje možemo. Meni je doslovno došlo da se odselimo u Irsku zbog njih. Imala sam ponudu za posao i muž isto ali ipak mi je teško otići i ostaviti sve ostale iza sebe. Sad žalim što nismo.

----------


## silkica

Kad čitam ovo bude mi baš žao,jer nemam ništa pametno ni utješno za reći.Ja i dalje,nakon skoro 14 godina braka,vodim neke bitke ...i gubim...Nešto je došlo na svoje,a nešto neće nikada,mislim.A to nešto što neće i neće i ne ide nikako,me pojede.

----------


## ivana_014_

> Kad čitam ovo bude mi baš žao,jer nemam ništa pametno ni utješno za reći.Ja i dalje,nakon skoro 14 godina braka,vodim neke bitke ...i gubim...Nešto je došlo na svoje,a nešto neće nikada,mislim.A to nešto što neće i neće i ne ide nikako,me pojede.


Jbg ja sam mužu rekla sve. Ako neće, šta da mu radim. Na njemu je. Ja u svakom slučaju svoju djecu ne dam.

----------


## annie84

Ljudi, koliko života vi imate? Koliko živaca, koliko zdravlja? 
Ma nema te osobe kojoj bi pustila da mi truje djecu, truje odnos s mužem i uništava mi zdravlje.
Kakvo poštovanje, hodanje po jajima, žrtvovanje vlastitog vremena i SREĆE?
Život je jedan, nema teoretske šanse da bi ga živjela tako da svima samo klimam glavom i ništa ne govorim i budem nesretna.
Kakvi običaji, e to sad mora tako jer je tako uvijek bilo i nek nas baba truje dok ne umre? 
Daj otvori oči i sagledaj situaciju iz realne, objektivne perspektive i prereži to. 
Muž nek radi kako hoće, al tako mala djeca nemaju što radit kod manipulatorice koja ih truje svojim riječima i djelima.

----------


## silkica

Annie,problem je kad muž ne vidi isto što i ti.Kod njega nema problema,ali tu postoji i određena doza ljubavi,pa vjerovatno i ne može realno sagledati situaciju.
Oooo živaca treba i kad ih potrošiš.
 Meni su uvijek bile misterija žene koje muževe okreću kako hoće :Smile: .Kako?Cico-maco,sexom?Ja ovog svog pokušavala i pokušavala i nisam uspjela :Smile: .

Neke veze ne možeš raskinuti.

----------


## jelena.O

Tvojega očito nešto drugo zanima

----------


## silkica

:Laughing: 
Ma da!
Bila sam produžila onaj post,pa ga obrisala,reko da ne zachatavam temu :Smile: ,pa sam ostala neshvaćena.
Ne bih ni sada dužila,samo ću reći da moj ima specifičan odnos sa svojima.Ja vidim niz problema u tom odnosu,a on ne.I džaba razgovori,ma džaba sve.

----------


## Riri92

Slažem se da je život jedan i da treba neke odnose presjeći ali nije to tako lako. Ako muž tu ne vidi problem, onda je u njegovim očima slika takva da se Ivana spušta na njezin nivo, da je i ona ista pa se zato i svađa i da ne dopušta djeci da viđaju prabaku koja je važna ikona njegovog života. Da oboje gledaju istim očima, problema ne bi ni bilo. Očito je odluka takva da treba birati između situacije da se riješi prabake i da bude u lošim odnosima s mužem i situacije da se za*ebava s prabakom i dalje ali da je s mužem sve okej. 

Ja sam isto za to da se riješi prabake ali i u prvoj i u drugoj situaciji postoji velika šansa da se osjeća loše zbog ishoda. Zato kažem da nije lako, treba dobro izvagati.

----------


## annie84

A zašto se prabaka ne osjeća loše dok svima zagorčava život i manipulira? S takvima ne možeš na lijepo. Oni ne vide ništa osim sebe i nalaze si lak plijen s kojim će radit što požele. 
Nemojte joj to dozvoliti.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

da se osjeća loše ne bi to radila
Riri92 je dobro postavila stvari 
samo što je teško doći do riješenja

----------


## silkica

Annie,pišeš u množini.Ali u ovom problemu je Ivana sama.Što se tiče njenog muža,problem ne postoji.O kako to dobro razumijem.Nadam se da će doći do rješenja kojim će obadvoje biti zadovoljni.A ako dođe,nek mi šapne tajnu  :Smile: .

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Očito je odluka takva da treba birati između situacije da se riješi prabake i da bude u lošim odnosima s mužem i situacije da se za*ebava s prabakom i dalje ali da je s mužem sve okej.


Kod mene ovo nije bilo ovako, ja sam u boljim odnosima s mužem i on sa mnom bila upravo kad sam se ja prestala za..bavati s njegovom mamom. I njemu je postalo lakše kad nije vise bio između dvije vatre... s njezine strane ona zvoca “zašto ja ovo ili ono”... s moje strane ja njemu zvocam sto mi je sve ova rekla... i “mir” je nastao kad smo nas dvije prekinule odnose. Sad zvoca samo njemu  :Grin: . 

Jučer npr. bio kod nje, i poslije toga išao odvesti auto da promijene gume. Ispraznio mu se mobitel. Ona ga zove doma na fiksni 10 min nakon sto je otišao od nje, jer mu je zaboravila reci nešto bezeveze i životno nevažno. Ja joj objašnjavam da nije došao. Kako, već je trebao doći, otišao je od nje prije 10 minuta! Nije išao ravno doma... uopće me ne sluša nego samo prekida. Pa kud je otišao?! Napokon dođem do riječi i kažem joj za gume. A ona će: ali kako mi nije ništa rekao da ide mijenjati gume?!
Eto... to se zove onak malo kontrolica  :Grin: .

Ako se dobro sjećam između nas dvije je puklo kad mi je počela brojati sto ja radim s novcem (a ja sam valjda jedan od svjetskih najvećih nešopingholicara)... pa sam joj ja odgovorila da sto nju briga kako ja trošim novac koji sam ja zaradila...


Ja ne znam ima li šanse da Ivanin muž uvidi Ivanin problem i da joj samo kaže “u redu, razumijem da ne želiš više ići, ok, ići ću sam”... a po meni je to riješenje. Dok mu ne dosadi...

----------


## ivana_014_

Problem rjesen. Ja ne idem nikuda. Djeca nikuda. On moze sam. Tocka. Durio se na mene do sinoc. Sad je valjda ok. Otkrit cu kroz iducih tjedan dana valjda kakvo je zapravo stanje.

----------


## Argente

Cisto sumnjam da ce ti to s djecom tako lako proc, al ajde..vrijeme ce pokazati

----------


## Peterlin

> Problem rjesen. Ja ne idem nikuda. Djeca nikuda. On moze sam. Tocka. Durio se na mene do sinoc. Sad je valjda ok. Otkrit cu kroz iducih tjedan dana valjda kakvo je zapravo stanje.


Drž se...

Inače, moja preporuka za čitanje je knjiga Susan Forward "Otrovni roditelji" u kojoj su lijepo opisani tipovi zlostavljanja. Batine nisu jedni način zlostavljanja, a verbalno zlostavljanje, pretjerana kontrola i manipuliranje životima djece i ostalih članova obitelji također pripada u tu grupu.

----------

